
Visual Studio Update 1 RTM - pionar
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2015/11/30/visual-studio-update-1-rtm.aspx
======
insulanian
> The Visual Studio editor now provides built-in syntax highlighting and basic
> IntelliSense support for languages including Go, Java, Perl, R, Ruby, and
> Swift.

Nice!

